# Major Bull Market in the US



## Gundini (19 January 2013)

Please read, and understand this following statement:


*"Equity values, typically rise in value in proportion to the loss of purchasing power in the underlying currency"*


Now while this statement may not light the fire under every stash of ASFers kindling, I find it quite interesting. Forgive me for not being the sharpest tool in the shed, but I am still here Trading/Investing and wanted to share this. 

Everyone has their style. Personally, I subscribe to the kiss principle. 

1. Buy a quality stock on a pullback that is in an uptrend. 
2. Set a trailing stop 7.5% bellow the purchase price. 
3. Once the stock has achieved a 10% profit, keep 10% of the stock and sell the rest.
4. See 1.

There are obviously more rules and detail, but basically my goal is to have a portfolio of stock, that I have obtained for free, have a limited exposure/risk in the market, and pay dividends forever more. The point of this is, I like uptrending markets! 

I'm sure I am not the only Trader/Investor who can see the US dollars being printed with gay abandon. I see much more printing to come, do you agree? I already see a bit of a rally over the last few months. Sure, there can be substantial pullbacks in the marketplace but this is what the market is all about- doubt, worry beads, etc.... 

But, based on the above statement. and if you agree with the principle, a new major Bull Market is brewing!

Discuss


----------



## >Apocalypto< (20 January 2013)

Gundini said:


> Please read, and understand this following statement:
> 
> 
> *"Equity values, typically rise in value in proportion to the loss of purchasing power in the underlying currency"*
> ...




i also feel US looks good, just interested to see how they act at the pre GFC levels not for to go now for the Dow


----------



## CanOz (21 January 2013)

I think it's in more of terms of whats available in the safe havens for yield, it was sort of like "they've killed bonds, bank interest and everything else, we have to put money in equities", so they did...

Anyway, the trend is up...until its not.

CanOz


----------

